# Swabs



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I had my first app at fertility clinic two weeks ago and hav had a letter today to see they show i hav a mild infection and need to get a prescription from my doc. Does anybody knows what the swabs test for apart from chlamydia? I am past myself with worry and won't find out until next week. Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't panic honey, they test for infection in general, not just chalmydia. It's really common for women to get infections sometimes.

Don't worry, if it was chlamydia they would have told you immediately as your partner would have to be treated too xxx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Do u know what other types of infection it could be? They tell u not to stress them u get a letter like that on a Friday night. It is hard not to!!! I've been googling but can't seem to find much. I am sorry it is pid as I did hav chlaymdia a few years ago and I am constantly worried that that is the cause off problems. Xx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

It cud b anything hun, ureoplaama, mycoplasma, bacteria infection... U need to ask ur clinic what they tested for and what they found u positive on
U don't want to give them a quick call?
Don't suspect the worst it cud be just bacteria!
x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I rang yesterday and they had already closed and don't reopen until mon. Have rang my docs and the info hasn't been sent to them yet. Have no idea what they tested me for other than chlamydia so haven't got a clue what it could be. X


----------



## Calladene (Dec 26, 2012)

Try not to worry I had the same and it was a trace of bacterial vaginosis 
It's not a tsi or anything just a imbalance of bacteria x
I had antibiotics I had no symptoms what so ever x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for ur message. Hopefully it is just that. Does that hav any impact on ttc?? X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Had to go back for my swabs and they were all clear! So worrying over nothing!


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

So why did they say u had an infection? They got u worried over nothing  
Thank God everything is ok at least xxx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

well my doc said she didnt want to give me antibiotics as the swabs were three weeks ago and it might have cleared itself so i got more swabs done and they were all clear. she said we all have bacteria within out body from time to time but it ws really mild so my body must have cleared it itself. 

was just another stress on this ongoing journey!!! x


----------

